# sound card drivers in wrong place -- used to work

## billy

My (alsa) sound was working for awhile.  Then I started installing things and some things broke.  I'm not sure all my config files are correct (I see it chattering about snd-card-1 at boot when I swear the aliases that map snd-card-1 to snd-card-intel8x0 exist...)

It's probably related to it not being able to find my card's driver when it attempts to load it.  When I try manually, I get this:

lucky a # modprobe snd-card-intel8x0

modprobe: Can't locate module snd-card-intel8x0

lucky a # locate intel8x

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/misc/snd-card-intel8x0.o

lucky a #

So, see the snd-card-intel8x0 library module in the 2.4.19-r1 tree, but not in the 2.4.19-gentoo-r1 tree?  That seems like a big piece of the problem. I'd gladly recompile it into 2.4.19-gentoo-r1 if I could figure out how.   I had tried to just copy the .o's from -r1 to -gentoo-r1, but I ended up with some unresolved dependencis (shown by depmod -a).

My modules.autoload has both snd-card-intel8x0 and snd-pcm-oss (snd-pcm-oss works manually).

Suggestions?  I've searched all sort of things and can't figure it out.

----------

## klieber

 *billy wrote:*   

> Suggestions?  I've searched all sort of things and can't figure it out.

 

Do you happen to have your kernel config file for you old kernel where alsa was working?  (maybe /usr/src/linux/.config.old ?)

If so, diff that with your new kernel config file (/usr/src/linux/.config) and see if there's any sound-related differences.  My guess is you don't have the right settings in your current kernel config.

--kurt

----------

## billy

That's a great suggestion -- and now I know that I haven't been good at saving the configs.  Since I've recompiled twice since it broke, I'm thinking that I've lost the good config.   And I've just been using the same config everytime -- not doing a "save to alternate file".

Maybe I shouldn't be using menuconfig.  There's probably something cooler, right?

So, I'll look thru my "notes" from when I got it working the first time, and check the kernel config to see what I could have done.  (I must have REMOVED something, right?   Or could I have added something that has now created a conflict?)

What's the difference between the -r1 and the -gentoo-r1 trees?   In my previously-working kernel (for which I've lost the kernel config), I must have been working off the -r1 tree.  But now I'm in the -gentoo-r1 tree, I guess.  I wonder if I can delete the -r1 tree...

----------

## mglauche

If you did compile a new kernel, you have to re-emerge the alsa-driver package, to get the alsa sound drivers updated, too. They will install in the correct directory, too  :Wink: 

----------

